# Dr. Mercola shampoo products or TropiClean Spa?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking for a higher quality dog shampoo for my girls. Ran across this and was interested
Dog Shampoo | USDA Certified Organic Dog Shampoo

I did a search on here, and saw some people referencing Dr. Mercola, and how some of the other products worked well for them. A little pricey for me in a sense, I don't spend that much on my own hair products...But it is the organic formula I am interested in.

Saw the TropiClean Spa and the price seems much more reasonable and says it is also organic
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AWC0HS/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=monecras-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399373&creativeASIN=B001AWC0HS[/ame]

Just wanted to know opinions on if the Dr. Mercola is worth the extra money or if the TropiClean is going to give me the same bang for my buck. I want something that does not smell awful as a couple I have tried were worse then the dog smell lol. 

Note: This is where I went to find organic dog supplies
48+ Best Organic & Eco-Friendly Dog Products and Supplies


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I use Tropiclean, just the normal ones not the spa however. Delgado gets the 2 in 1 because I love the berry smell (http://tropiclean.com/products/grooming/tropiclean/details/luxury-2-in-1) and Jazzy gets the white coat (White Coat | Products | Tropiclean)

I've never been disappointed, very good products and $16.99 a bottle isn't expensive.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I have used Tropiclean shampoo for my dogs for the past 6 years and love the product. Have not used the spa products but their regular line and specifically the Medicated Oatmeal and the Hypo-allergenic Puppy (tearless) shampoos. The Medicated Oatmeal did wonders for my Wired Fox Terrier's itchy skin. Itching stopped and sores created from scratching healed. They are soap free and 70% organic plus smell great (mild) and the dogs coats look great. I noticed they made a spa line but had so much luck with this line decided to stay with it.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

OK good to hear the good experiences on the TropiClean. It seems like it is more economical, while providing the things I want out of a dog shampoo. The Dr. Mercola just seems a lot for such a small quantity. I had some Nature's Miracle Puppy Shampoo, and it is the most awful smelling thing I swear. It makes their coats really nice, but they smell like a baby diaper full of crap and baby powder and it's not a great combo.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I just ran out of a bottle of TropiClean puppy shampoo....lasted about 2 years and change. I didn't think it made her smell unpleasant and seemed to get the job done.

Your post reminded me I need to buy some more shampoo....spring is coming and she will get good and muddy.


SuperG


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Tropiclean as my weekly grooming shampoo. I show my dogs, so I have higher priced, specialty shampoos when prepping for a show.

I bought the Gallons of the Tropiclean about a year ago, and have used about 1/4 of each gallon in that time. Incredibly economical.

Also, it cleans REALLY well and rinses out very easily, even with just one lather.

I use the color enhance Shampoo, the Whitening Shampoo and the Kiwi conditioner (which actually leaves a light coconut smell behind).

The Whitening Shampoo is AMAZING at getting out stains on White dogs.

I highly recommend their products for personal grooming


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want a very affordable natural product (no detergents, parabans, pthalates, etc.), I can't say enough good things about this organic product:
Natural Shampoo Soap Bar with Citronella & Geranium

I was surprised how much easier it is to use a bar than a bottle. It rinses very easily, leaving a light, herbal scent from the EO. It's way cheaper than the Mercola stuff.


----------

